# OPC UA-Server an Profinet Slave



## taurus1902 (28 September 2021)

Hallo Liebe Gemeinde!

Ich habe ein Problem, in meinem neuen Projekt muss ich einem Kammerasystem (OPC-UA Server) beibringen damit es mit einem Roboter(Profinet Slave) kommuniziert.
Leider weiß ich nicht weiter. Eigentlich muss ich "nur" die Koordinaten die das Kamerasystem ausgibt an den Roboter übertragen. Ich habe einen ADF Web Konverter gekauft leider funktioniert dieser nicht bei meiner Konstellation und der Hersteller hat leider kein brauchbares Gateway zur Verfügung.
Kann mir hier im Forum jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?
Laut Roboter Hersteller könnte man auch die Ausgabe aus dem OPC-UA Server in einen String umwandeln und diesen auch über Socket Communication übertragen. Leider habe ich keinen Plan wie ich das jetzt angehen soll.
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## MFreiberger (28 September 2021)

Moin taurus1902,

was hast Du denn für einen OPC UA - Client? Kann der Client als Profinet-Controller arbeiten? Jetzt bringt der Roboterhersteller eine Socket-Communication ins Spiel. Das ist ja nett, aber Du hast ja zwei Schnittstellen:
1. OPC UA
2. Profinet (oder Socket)

Welches Gerät bedient die beiden Schnittstellen und arbeitet als Gateway? Ein S7-1500?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## MFreiberger (28 September 2021)

Moin taurus1902,

da ich SIEMENS programmiere, würde ich wahrscheinlich eine 1500er nehmen. Die hat halt auch immer Profinet dabei.
Allerdings musst Du da einen OPCUA-Client programmieren. Ab TIA V17 wurde das etwas vereinfacht (man braucht nur noch 3 statt 5 Bausteine für eine Verbindung).
Was steht Dir denn zur Verfügung? Nur dafür TIA anzuschaffen ist sicher etwas teuer.

Bei anderen Steuerungen kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus. Da müssten andere Kollegen aus dem Forum was zu sagen.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## taurus1902 (28 September 2021)

Hallo MFreiberger
Ich hatte eigentlich ein Gateway der Fa. ADFWEB vorgesehen.

Dies funftioniert leider nicht. Tia Portal habe ich leider auch nicht.

Eigentlich habe ich an ein kleines Script oder ähnliches gedacht. Aber wie gesagt ich habe keine Ahnung. Bei Siemens kenne ich mich nur mit den Kleinsteuerungen(LOGO) einigermaßen aus.


----------



## MFreiberger (28 September 2021)

Moin taurus1902,

bei ADFWEB finde ich kein Gateway OPC UA/Profinet. Was hast Du für ein Gateway?

Den "OPC UA / EtherNet/IP - Converter" könnte man sich vielleicht vorstellen? 

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## taurus1902 (28 September 2021)

Ich habe dieses Gateway der Fa. ADF
*HD67B45-B2*


----------



## MFreiberger (28 September 2021)

Moin taurus1902,

mal abgesehen davon, dass der Hersteller fälschlicherweise "Profinet Master" (Ich denke er meint Controller) schreibt, ist hier das Problem dass Du einen OPC UA Server hast. Aber Du brauchst einen Client...

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## taurus1902 (28 September 2021)

Ja genau das ist das Problem!
Ich habe aber die Hardware vom Roboter schon hier und die Kamera auch .
Kann man nicht einfach den OPC-UA Server auf einen OPC ua client mappen? oder ähnliches?
 Mfg
Taurus


----------



## MFreiberger (28 September 2021)

nein, das geht nicht. Du brauchst ein Gerät, das als Client arbeitet.

VG


----------



## taurus1902 (28 September 2021)

Schade
aber was für ein Gerät könnte in Frage kommen das Ethernet/IP geht laut Robi Hersteller nicht.
mfg


----------



## MFreiberger (28 September 2021)

Moin taurus1902,

ok, aber ich wüsste in diesem Fall nur eine S7-1500. Alles andere müsste man recherchieren.
Ich hätte gedacht, das über Ethernet/IP eine SocketSchnittstelle realisiert werden könnte.

Möglicherweise ist es günstiger eine Kamera mit anderer Schnittstelle und einen passenden Umsetzer zu besorgen?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Windoze (28 September 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin taurus1902,
> 
> ok, aber ich wüsste in diesem Fall nur eine S7-1500. Alles andere müsste man recherchieren.
> Ich hätte gedacht, das über Ethernet/IP eine SocketSchnittstelle realisiert werden könnte.
> ...


Das ist ein gern gemachter Fehler. Ethernet/IP ist KEINE Socket-Schnittstelle sondern ein Feldbus.
Das ist die Ethernet Adaption von DeviceNet sozusagen das Amerikanische Profinet.


----------



## MFreiberger (28 September 2021)

Moin Windoze,

danke für die Information. 
Das wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte Ethernet/IP ist eine allgemeine Bezeichnung und weißt auf eine TCP/IP-Schnittstelle hin. Ist Ethernet nicht sogar eine ganz allgemeine Bezeichnung?
Also "Ethernet/IP" ist auch ein Feldbus. Alles klar.

Hilft nur leider dem TE ja nicht...

Also kann der Roboter nur den Feldbus Profinet oder eine offene Socket-Schnittstelle. Die Kamera wiederum stellt nur einen OPC UA-Server zur Verfügung.

Wer hat das denn geplant, bevor bestellt wurde?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## JesperMP (28 September 2021)

Hersteller und Typ von das Kamera ?


----------



## taurus1902 (28 September 2021)

Leider habe ich das geplant: Habe aber leider nicht soviel Erfahrung.
Der Hersteller der Kamera ist Ensenso


----------



## JesperMP (28 September 2021)

Und genau welchen Typ ?


----------



## Oberchefe (28 September 2021)

Bei TIA ist auch Ethernet/IP möglich:


----------



## MFreiberger (28 September 2021)

Ja, ok, aber der TE hat weder TIA noch eine Steuerung. Das anzuschaffen ist imho die teuerste Alternative.


----------



## Jonnylong (28 September 2021)

Hallo Taurus1902,
um auf ein PROFINET Gerät zuzugreifen musst du PROFINET Controller Funktionalität nutzen. Wenn du das aus einem OPC UA Server machen willst musst du eine PROFINET Controller Stack integrieren, frag mal bei Softing nach


----------



## HausSPSler (7 Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
ich würde eine CODESYS V3 SPS nehmen.
Die kann OPCUA Server aber OPC UA Client sein und auch Profinet Controller oder Profinet Device.
Entweder auf einem PC ( wenn schon einer in der Anlage ist) oder eben auf eine SL Produkt aus dem CODESYS Store.
Grüße


----------



## taurus1902 (7 Oktober 2021)

Hallo HausSPSler

das hört sich nicht schlecht an bin gerade am Herunterladen von Codesys mal sehen wie ich damit zurecht komme!
bin absoluter Anfänger.


----------



## taurus1902 (8 Oktober 2021)

So Ich habe Jetzt codesys installiert  und bekomme auch eine verbindung zum OPC-UA Server hin.
Jetzt müsste ich allerdings die Variablen (OPC-UA Server) an meinen Profinet Client senden.
Da weiß ich leider nicht weiter wie ich da fortfahren soll.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## MFreiberger (8 Oktober 2021)

Moin taurus1902,

also die Verbindung steht? Kannst Du mit Deinem OPC UA-Client Werte lesen/schreiben?

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du ein Profinet Controller hast. Jetzt brauchst Du vom Roboterhersteller eine GSDML-Datei. Die beschreibt den Aufbau der E/A-Adressen der Profinet Device (nicht "Client"!). Die projektierst Du in den Hardwareeinstellungen Deiner Steuerung und greifst auf die E/A-Adressen zu.

Nur zum Verständnis:
OPC UA ist Server/Client-basiert. Der Server stellt Daten (passiv) bereit, der Client greift (aktiv) auf die Daten zu. Es können auch mehrere Clients auf die Daten des Servers zugreifen - je nach System (Menge der Clients begrenzt/lizenzgeregelt, etc.).
Profinet ist ein Bussystem, bei dem ein Controller zyklisch alle "seine" Devices  abfragt. Dabei kommuniziert der Controller (aktiv) mit den Devices (passiv).

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## taurus1902 (8 Oktober 2021)

Die Verbindung steht und ich sehe auch die Variablen vom OPC Server.
Wie ich diese aber Lesen bzw/schreiben kann ist mir noch nich klar, bin gerade am versuchen.
Ich habe eigene Variablen erstellt und will diese jetzt miteinander verknüpfen.
Aber leider kommt bis jetzt noch nichts brauchbares heraus.
Die GSDML Datei habe ich und habe das Gerät auch hinzugefügt.
Bekomme dort aber noch keine Verbindung hin.


----------



## MFreiberger (8 Oktober 2021)

Moin taurus1902,

OPC UA:
ich weiß nicht, wie es bei CoDeSys ist, aber bei SIEMENS muss man den Client im Anwenderprogramm programmieren.

Profinet:
IP-Adressen passen? Device-Name ist vergeben und das Device getauft? Was sagt die Diagnose?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## HausSPSler (8 Oktober 2021)

Kannst ja die Symbole im UA Client zuweisen...dann musst du die nur noch den korrekten IO variablen des PN devices zuweisen...also umkopieren.


----------

